# [SOLVED] Ipad 3 not charging



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

I have an Ipad 3. When ever I charge it, it say not charging. I am using the 12 volt charger. No matter where I plug it in, a power strip, direct socket connection, regardless. It say not charging. Any ideas other than tossing it and getting something non apple? :angry::banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ipad 3 not charging*

Has that charger ever worked? My first thought is to take it back to where you bought it and have them test it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Ipad 3 not charging*

did the charger come with the ipad?, if purchased separately, is it oem or third party. Third party chargers are usually lower quality and may not last as long.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ipad 3 not charging*

Clean the connector out, as well as clean both ends of the Cable. If the issue still persists you should probably try charging it with a USB port on a computer to see if the cable works at all.

You basically need to "process of elimination" on your cable and charger block. They are usually the culprit.


----------

